# MOVED: 20 years old with troubles :(



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi lovely. Just because this board is quite quiet, I'm going to move it where you might get more replies!!
Hope you get some Answers xxx
This topic has been moved to Fertility Investigations.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336510.0


----------

